# HP Compaq 610 start up failure



## Hugoschreuder (Feb 7, 2012)

I have had this laptop for 3 yrs without problems. Lately the machine would switch off without notice. I suspected that the battery was dead and that the charger was faulty. Before I got around to fixing that, the machine frose. I switched it off and then it would not start up again.

I repaired the faulty charger cable and tested it. It's working but the computer still would not start up. All that happens is that the power and charge LED's light up for about 2 secs after the power is connected and then goes out. I would really appreciate any help.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

*Also See:* http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Compaq 610 Maintenance Guide


----------



## Hugoschreuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I followed it and it seems that my problem might be on the motherboard. I am an electronic technician (with very little experience of computers) and I would really like to try and trace the fault on the motherboard. 

Can anybody help me find a circuit diagram? I did not have many problems downloading a schematic diagram from the internet but I cannot find a circuit diagram.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Unfortunately I also have found nothing but schematics diagrams.


----------

